# Good news!!! Hill AFB Archery Club!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds great, do they have a sporting clays or five stand range?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! I'm in! Now bwhntr won't have an excuse to shooting sporting clays with me. ("It's to far to drive!" "Waaa!") I don't think he will pass a background check though... I've got a buddy that is a known felon and he sees him at all the meetings. :wink: 

I've been wanting a nice sporting clays alternative other than driving to SLC. :x 

Post up more info when you can.

Times, costs, days available, guests, etc, etc.


----------



## mbrooks (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good I love to shoot my bow and new to the area. went and shot a rang in Lyaton not bad but only 20y hope to get mor info... Thanks


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I heard that you cannot get on that club unless you were an employee/resident of HAFB. Is that the case still, or is this announcement regarding anybody interested?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sweet! I'm in! Now bwhntr won't have an excuse to shooting sporting clays with me. ("It's to far to drive!" "Waaa!") I don't think he will pass a background check though... I've got a buddy that is a known felon and he sees him at all the meetings. :wink:
> 
> I've been wanting a nice sporting clays alternative other than driving to SLC. :x
> 
> ...


I just don't like to have to drive to Las Vegas every freakin time you want to shoot! Don't worry about the back ground check I will pass... I hope!


----------

